# Do guppies protect their fry?



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Title says all. 


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Nope! They give birth, then eat them. Guppies are pretty dumb.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

That's not good. I feel my other fish would go after the fry. 


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Is there any way I can protect them?


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes, of course! Theres a couple options. A) Have a tank set aside for the mom to give birth. Fill with many plants (hornwort is great! but fake plants are fine) or B) Put the mom in a breeder net. Personally I don't like them. They stress the female out and can cause death or abortion... I had it work the one time I tried though. Your decision!


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Do you think this plant is good enough?


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

mmm, no. Any other fish in the tank will hunt them down. I mean really planted.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Ok I'll try to find a good one. Maybe fake, maybe real. 


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

If you can't you can always place a female in just an empty bucket. I've done that before.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Are the breeding boxes the same as the net. And how long does it take for them to spawn?


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Anyone?


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

28-40 days to spawn once you notice the gravid black spot by anal fin I let my guppies breed in my main tank just float some plants like 3 or 4 and you will have some survive. My female dropped about 40 I now have 7 that made it which is fine cause I didn't want to overstock my tank anyway


----------



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

An guppy fry are surface dwellers


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Dig up that plastic plant and let it float. Angels actively hunt fry.


----------



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

I didn't read his tag tetras and your am I will also hunt down the fry


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

So when I get them let the plant float and that should be enough protection?


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

And Sean I meant when the female is pregnant how long until she spawns. 


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

I was just testing it out and I let the fake plant float. Will this provide more protection


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Anyone please?


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Nope. I would buy some java moss. Or get more fake plants. You could just get a bunch of yarn and make a spawning mop.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Ill try to find some is it big? Because I want to be able to see my whole tank


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I also agree that that isn't enough to protect the fry. Java moss is a great idea, but if you don't want to deal with life plants (even though moss is super easy to care for) you could get more fake plants as well. Java moss is as big as you want it to be, it is moss so you can tear it into pieces of required size.


----------



## oscarlover (Oct 2, 2012)

I used to breed guppys and I used a breeder box and it worked well for me because the mom will eat the fry.


----------

